# severum



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Ive had a 75 gal tank cycling for a while which is going to serve home for a severum of mine. Im interested in some kind of schooling fish to add to it, such as some tetras, but that need to be large enough not to dissapear...and not very agressive. Any suggestions?!


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I've heard some people use hatchets.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Buenos Aires Tetras would probably work also I have a shoal of Silver Dollars with my severums.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

My severums eat pretty decent sized feeders, So they would have to be big tetras. I think buenos aires would work.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I used to have silver dollers, but they were timid and shy.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

buenos aires, giant danios, many of the larger rasboras all should work just fine.


----------

